# Anyone Know..



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

someone that swapped a sr20 into a E...what kinda times they got in the Quarter Miles and such..im doing it next year..its going to be my project


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes i would like to get some information on swaping in a det on a 93 E. 

THANKS


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

i guess no one cares hehe..PLEASE SHARE YOUR INFO


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

Pretty please where despreat . The main awnser i am looking for is could i use the jdm bb ecu in my b13 E? But anymore info would greatly be appreciated. Maybe someone who has enough info could write up a faq???

THANKS


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2002)

There's one in Vancouver, Washington. Actually, I think that particular Sentra E has a GTi-R motor in it. He not on the SR20DEforum.com board so I doubt he's on here yet.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

from what i got from my friend..he said knows a guy that swaped a stock SR20 into the E and he ran a 14 flat on slicks...so the DE-T would be insane...thats on my agenda todo |


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2002)

*Hey i did a sr20de in...*

I did the de swap into a 94 LE and let me tell you it was a pain. If you got any questions let me know what you want to know.Email me or PM me or pst reply buddy.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2002)

*Not too sure*

I used a JWT reprogrammed sr20 ecu with the swap and it was a jdm primera motor, You gotta get axles, axle bracket 2 motor mounts altenator starter(u can use the ga16 starter but use the sr20's and a whole bunch of other stuff too.> Shift linkage, accelarator cable, clutch cable. make sure you have all the harnesses ALternator and the ECU harness as well. And I dont think you could use a BBecu for an N/A motor but i could be wrong i have completed the swap and have the answers to most of your questions.....


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

have you ever ran your setup at the track?? If so what times are you running.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2002)

Nope sorry never got around to it. I dynoed it though
came out with 155.3 whp and 135 lb/ft
And thats with a primera 10:1 in a 94 LE with all the bolt ons cams light flywheel ACT clutch bl ablablabla allt he bolt ons.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2002)

it shoul dbe good for low 14's high 13's with a good driver.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

yeah i was predictin low 13's with the BB engine..


----------



## trasen92SER (May 30, 2002)

Nollan said:


> *There's one in Vancouver, Washington. Actually, I think that particular Sentra E has a GTi-R motor in it. He not on the SR20DEforum.com board so I doubt he's on here yet. *


The guy you're talking about is named Josh. I talked to him last week and he told me that he had ran a 13.7 (don't know trap speed) at Woodburn earlier this spring. I do believe what he was saying especially after he took me for a little spin (I have to get one of those!)


----------

